# Fpg?



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Redneck Maguiver

I have asked about it as well, no one knows anything yet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Somebody will have to step up to the plate, and organize it. I'm most likely not even going to be able to be there, much less organize it


----------



## BBQBOSS

I have way to much goin on so i doubt i would be able to make it this year.  Hoping we can get something together in early spring late winter. It would be nice to have one gathering where its not 80-90 degrees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Somebody elses turn this year !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Well, I'm not in Jorgee, so I can't do it. But I'd like to meet some of y'all idjits in person sometime.


----------



## Sterlo58

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I'm not in Jorgee, so I can't do it. But I'd like to meet some of y'all idjits in person sometime.



Yeah I am ready for another get together. I just don't have a place to host it.


----------



## RPM

Hope you don't mind me asking but what does "FPG" stand for?


----------



## orphan

Fall Primitive Gathering


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Click on this link and just scroll back on this thread until you get back into October 2010 and read anything related to FPG and all sorts of photos.

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40

Quack hosted the FPG  (Fall Primitive Gathering) on his property in Warthen, Georgia last October and it was a BLAST.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BBQBOSS said:


> I have way to much goin on so i doubt i would be able to make it this year.  Hoping we can get something together in early spring late winter. It would be nice to have one gathering where its not 80-90 degrees.


This!!!!

If enough folks would sacrifice a weekend later in deer season it would be worth it, but dang that sweating your hiney off the first weekend of October. It just needs to be a little cooler to do this thing. 

Quite a few of us have picked up the yoke organizing gatherings. If one of y'all feel froggy and have the land then have at it..


----------



## Jeff Raines

In the last couple years there have been several BIG gatherings.....maybe time to take a year off?


----------



## jmfauver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This!!!!
> 
> If enough folks would sacrifice a weekend later in deer season it would be worth it, but dang that sweating your hiney off the first weekend of October. It just needs to be a little cooler to do this thing.
> 
> Quite a few of us have picked up the yoke organizing gatherings. If one of y'all feel froggy and have the land then have at it..



Having a fall gathering is great,but you hit the nail on the head...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I've always thought an early December one nighter would be good. The temps would be perfect, by that time most folks would have gotten in a good deal of hunting for the season and maybe being a Saturday and go home on Sunday gathering would be more appealing, given the time of year.

Y'all mull it about. It could be the first annual Yule Gathering..


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've always thought an early December one nighter would be good. The temps would be perfect, by that time most folks would have gotten in a good deal of hunting for the season and maybe being a Saturday and go home on Sunday gathering would be more appealing, given the time of year.
> 
> Y'all mull it about. It could be the first annual Yule Gathering..



That would be just the right weather for some of that apple drank that tennessee girl brought to fpg


----------



## thomas the redneck

apple drink i was kinda thinkin about some of cracker daves fried fish


----------



## RPM

I checked some of the posts from last year!!!!
That was some get together!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've always thought an early December one nighter would be good. The temps would be perfect, by that time most folks would have gotten in a good deal of hunting for the season and maybe being a Saturday and go home on Sunday gathering would be more appealing, given the time of year.
> 
> Y'all mull it about. It could be the first annual Yule Gathering..



I like that idea.


----------



## jmfauver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've always thought an early December one nighter would be good. The temps would be perfect, by that time most folks would have gotten in a good deal of hunting for the season and maybe being a Saturday and go home on Sunday gathering would be more appealing, given the time of year.
> 
> Y'all mull it about. It could be the first annual Yule Gathering..



So we change it from FPG to YPG...I like it of course I can put a wood burning stove in my tent


----------



## ga.farrier

I just happened across this and it sounds like fun. I've got plenty of room at our farm and a large 
covered arena with lights but it's in murray county I don't know if that would work for you guys.


----------



## Sterlo58

ga.farrier said:


> I just happened across this and it sounds like fun. I've got plenty of room at our farm and a large
> covered arena with lights but it's in murray county I don't know if that would work for you guys.



That is a very generous offer. Thank you. 
That would be awesome for us folks up north. Might be a long haul for the south Jawja folks. Yall chime in !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sterlo58 said:


> That is a very generous offer. Thank you.
> That would be awesome for us folks up north. Might be a long haul for the south Jawja folks. Yall chime in !!!


I like it cold, but Chatsworth in December might be more than I would bargain for. Plus, not sure he'd like us piling up a bonfire in the middle of that covered arena..


----------



## TNGIRL

Jeff Raines said:


> That would be just the right weather for some of that apple drank that tennessee girl brought to fpg



Awwww...you remembered!!!!!
I like the Chatsworth idea....esp since I'm spitting distance in south Bradley Cty!!!!! The Oconee WMA Traditional hunt is the first weekend in Dec, I think.


----------



## Jeff Raines

TNGIRL said:


> Awwww...you remembered!!!!!



Heck yeah,....Quack had to take it away from me before I drank it all


----------



## TNGIRL

Jeff Raines said:


> Heck yeah,....Quack had to take it away from me before I drank it all



SO!!!! it was YOU that got it and drank it....he told me SOMEONE stole it from him and bout near drank it all!!!!!hummmmm......LOL!!!!! I plan another big batch purty soon....the holidays is acoming up!!!!!! plus it's somebodys birthday EVERY day ain't it!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Y'all Hash it out, and figure out  a location, and date!!

I'll do my best to attend!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

TNGIRL said:


> SO!!!! it was YOU that got it and drank it....he told me SOMEONE stole it from him and bout near drank it all!!!!!hummmmm......LOL!!!!! I plan another big batch purty soon....the holidays is acoming up!!!!!! plus it's somebodys birthday EVERY day ain't it!!!!!



LOL....Weren't me that stole it.....I just kept drinking it after he told me to try some.


----------



## bam_bam

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I'm not in Jorgee, so I can't do it. But I'd like to meet some of y'all idjits in person sometime.



Hey Hillbilly you should try to make a Trad hunt once. Would be great to hang with ya.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'd love to sometime, Chris. It's finding the time and the $300 for NR license at the same time that always seems to get in the way....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd love to sometime, Chris. It's finding the time and the $300 for NR license at the same time that always seems to get in the way....


Just do what the Florida hunters do. Don't worry about that pesky little license....


----------



## bam_bam

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd love to sometime, Chris. It's finding the time and the $300 for NR license at the same time that always seems to get in the way....



Yeah I completely understand that.


----------



## Jeff C.

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y'all Hash it out, and figure out  a location, and date!!
> 
> I'll do my best to attend!!



10-4, me too!!


----------



## nkbigdog

Sounds good to me!!All I have to do is go out the door and roll down Fort Mountain and I'll be there! Look forward to TNGirl Livations


----------



## blues brother

I'll be there if work schedule and funds allow!


----------



## FredBearYooper

Did anything ever happen with this? Sounds interesting..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

FredBearYooper said:


> Did anything ever happen with this? Sounds interesting..



Nope. Seems that everyone that met everybody else at open gatherings for GON members has suddenly decided that they don't want to meet anyone else and everyone I asked about using their land for the FPG or what would have been the upcoming DOG all answered that they would only do a "by invite only" event.

The truly odd thing about it is that the one or two rowdy ones we had are no longer participating on here, and all of the sudden the folks everyone complained about consistently are gone and now they don't want to have open gatherings. It's beyond any logic I've ever been taught.

I'm sure Woody would be proud of this attitude, especially since everywhere we have one of these we leave no mess, in fact you can't even tell we were there, and tons of old members usually get to meet a few new members and new friendships are made.

I guess everyone thinks they have enough friends now and don't want any more? 

If anyone has land they can offer I'd be happy to help organize another fall gathering for everyone that is interested. Or if anyone wants to endure the heat we'll do a summer gathering.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. Seems that everyone that met everybody else at open gatherings for GON members has suddenly decided that they don't want to meet anyone else and everyone I asked about using their land for the FPG or what would have been the upcoming DOG all answered that they would only do a "by invite only" event.
> 
> The truly odd thing about it is that the one or two rowdy ones we had are no longer participating on here, and all of the sudden the folks everyone complained about consistently are gone and now they don't want to have open gatherings. It's beyond any logic I've ever been taught.
> 
> I'm sure Woody would be proud of this attitude, especially since everywhere we have one of these we leave no mess, in fact you can't even tell we were there, and tons of old members usually get to meet a few new members and new friendships are made.
> 
> I guess everyone thinks they have enough friends now and don't want any more?
> 
> If anyone has land they can offer I'd be happy to help organize another fall gathering for everyone that is interested. Or if anyone wants to endure the heat we'll do a summer gathering.



Amen brother.


----------



## secondseason

Liability for land owner's is another thing that can throw a wrench in it. I don't think having "enough friends" is the crux of it. It's a large undertaking to volunteer your time, energy & property without controlling the participants. State Parks maybe a consideration or organizers.


----------



## cotinpatch

I have truly enjoyed the 4 events I have attended and have met some really nice folks!  It's a shame not to continue because of a few.  Regrettably, I don't own land for this or I would gladly do it. 
I'd love to know what others think but that probably doesn't matter unless there is a viable location!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Miguel Cervantes said:


> especially since everywhere we have one of these we leave no mess,



At least on the land.......


----------



## cotinpatch

If liability is a concern then even a "by-invitation-only" event can become a problem.  Unfortunately, life has gotten to such a stage that even your best friend may become an adversary if the possibility of cash is involved.  Gathering at a state park or similar public venue sort of changes the ambiance of the event.


----------



## blood on the ground

How much land do ya need and what part of GA.


----------



## win280

secondseason said:


> Liability for land owner's is another thing that can throw a wrench in it. I don't think having "enough friends" is the crux of it. It's a large undertaking to volunteer your time, energy & property without controlling the participants. State Parks maybe a consideration or organizers.



Maybe at a WMA campground in Middle Ga


----------



## FredBearYooper

blood on the ground said:


> How much land do ya need and what part of GA.





win280 said:


> Maybe at a WMA campground in Middle Ga



I think Middle GA would be perfect..that way almost everyone has the same travel time


----------



## boneboy96

I think Yara should step up to the plate and host the next event down in Savannah!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

boneboy96 said:


> I think Yara should step up to the plate and host the next event down in Savannah!



I had the land and the weekend laid out for one of those last year and nobody jumped on board. Seems no one wants to go to the coast.


----------



## Hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had the land and the weekend laid out for one of those last year and nobody jumped on board. Seems no one wants to go to the coast.



How da heck did I miss that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hornet22 said:


> How da heck did I miss that



It might have been the year before this past one. Time is a blur when you get old...


----------



## Hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It might have been the year before this past one. Time is a blur when you get old...



Tell me about it. You preachin to da choir on that one.


----------



## FredBearYooper

I posted about putting together a savannah area get together but no one has responded


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

FredBearYooper said:


> I posted about putting together a savannah area get together but no one has responded



I'm not sure we have many members down that way that want to do one. Plus, the Georgia coast is a hostile environment for gatherings. Unlike Florida where large campgrounds and such can be found on beaches, Georgia doesn't have any without having access to boats and such.


----------



## blood on the ground

Im workin on a spot so stay tuned....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Im workin on a spot so stay tuned....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I'll see your:    and raise you:


----------



## Sterlo58

blood on the ground said:


> Im workin on a spot so stay tuned....



Ya found it yet...huh...didja...didja...huh.


----------



## bruceg

This is funny. I had been scanning for the DOG event - I missed them in the past. Watching this one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





NCHillbilly said:


> I'll see your:    and raise you:





Sterlo58 said:


> Ya found it yet...huh...didja...didja...huh.







Yeah, what they said !!! ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Strych9




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Strych9 said:


>



Extra butter?


----------



## Jeff Raines

blood on the ground said:


> Im workin on a spot so stay tuned....



In Paulding????.....So we can hunt bigfeets too??


----------



## Strych9

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Extra butter?



Sweet-n-salty


----------



## TNGIRL




----------



## deerehauler




----------



## UK bowhunter

Think I have been to a few of them gatherins......memory is a bit fuzzy though, seem to remember there was some wild turkey, mason jars, and round hay bales involved


----------



## NCHillbilly

Our popcorn is gettin' stale...........


----------



## Hankus

The boy is lettin the suspense build, thats fer sure


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Be patient, a couple of us are working on sumpin . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Our popcorn is gettin' stale...........



Shaddup, we know you don't eat popcorn, you make squeezins out of it.


----------



## Hornet22

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be patient, a couple of us are working on sumpin . . .



Should we run an hide real quick, or be xcited bout the "sumpin"


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hornet22 said:


> Should we run an hide real quick, or be xcited bout the "sumpin"






When you see me break out the "Official Nekkid Twista Mat" and the 55 gallon of baby oil, I'll let you decide . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hornet22 said:


> Should we run an hide real quick, or be xcited bout the "sumpin"



Just exactly how many people do you think we can fit in your pool?


----------



## Hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just exactly how many people do you think we can fit in your pool?



Depends on how many are wearing swimming attire, or just sunscreen


----------



## NCHillbilly

And that depends on how much EW is floating around.


----------



## TNGIRL

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be patient, a couple of us are working on sumpin . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shaddup, we know you don't eat popcorn, you make squeezins out of it.


----------



## Sterlo58

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be patient, a couple of us are working on sumpin . . .


----------



## Lukikus2

I'm going to try and make one of these to meet you good folks.


----------



## crackerdave

We could have it here on my property.


----------



## Sterlo58

crackerdave said:


> We could have it here on my property.



When we gunna gather.


----------



## huntinstuff

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm going to try and make one of these to meet you good folks.



Me too! Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

Any nems yet??  I got me 2 more rides planned this year that I may need to work around or cancel to make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Any nems yet??  I got me 2 more rides planned this year that I may need to work around or cancel to make it.



Still workin on a couple of places. Hopefully will have one of em' nailed down in a couple of weeks. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still workin on a couple of places. Hopefully will have one of em' nailed down in a couple of weeks. Keep your fingers crossed.





Property owner I need to talk to is out of the country fishing for this entire month. 


Who in the world wants to go to Nicaragua/Guatamala???


----------



## Da Possum

Why not call this event the Fall Annual Gathering???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who in the world wants to go to Nicaragua/Guatamala???



Well, while he's there, give him a call and tell him to bring me a case of Oliva Serie V cigars from Nicaragua....



hdm03 said:


> Why not call this event the Fall Annual Gathering???



Gee, that's original.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hope to make this one if it gets going. Have it as far north as possible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Hope to make this one if it gets going. Have it as far north as possible.



Just how much land you got?


----------



## Jebediah One Eye

is there gonna be any hot chicks at this party?!?!?!  Im trying to hook up with some crazy country girls to party with, cause im young, dumb and full of carisma! 

I will keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## mudracing101

Here we go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mudracing101 said:


> Here we go


----------



## mrs. hornet22

hdm03 said:


> Why not call this event the Fall Annual Gathering???



Do ya really think those initials would go over well with this bunch


----------



## pstrahin

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do ya really think those initials would go over well with this bunch


----------



## Da Possum

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do ya really think those initials would go over well with this bunch



Whatever are you talking about?


----------



## Sterlo58

hdm03 said:


> Why not call this event the Fall Annual Gathering???



You are officially banned from the FPG (Freaky Pig Gatherin')


----------



## Strych9

hdm03 said:


> Why not call this event the Fall Annual Gathering???



Sorry dude, I tried this about 3 years ago. BBQBOSS was my only supporter.

Maybe we're just ahead of our time?...


----------



## Keebs

Strych9 said:


> Sorry dude, I tried this about 3 years ago. BBQBOSS was my only supporter.


Yep, I remember it well............... you WERE persistent too!


----------



## Jeff C.




----------



## TNGIRL




----------



## Jeff Raines

Jebediah One Eye said:


> I will keep my eye on this thread.


Looks like you'll be watching from the bushes


----------



## mudracing101

Jeff Raines said:


> Looks like you'll be watching from the bushes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do ya really think those initials would go over well with this bunch



Some of these folks are over qualified.


----------



## blood on the ground

my place is a no go (as if you didnt think that already) land owner said KNOW when i started talkin about how many folks could show. sorry i tried!


----------



## crackerdave

ttt


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This upcoming weather the next few weeks would sure make for a nice gathering . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bump.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Didn't NCHillbilly start this thread? Now we have the FPG about to happen and the sorry jackleg ain't gonna come down and join us??


----------



## Hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't NCHillbilly start this thread? Now we have the FPG about to happen and the sorry jackleg ain't gonna come down and join us??



Maybe erybody should send him a PM to check and see if we can convince him to show up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hornet22 said:


> Maybe erybody should send him a PM to check and see if we can convince him to show up



I think that would be quite appropriate. Good idea...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hornet22 said:


> Maybe erybody should send him a PM to check and see if we can convince him to show up






All in !!!


----------



## Keebs

Hooked On Quack said:


> All in !!!


done!


----------



## crappiedex

monkey see monkey do


----------

